

The Elephant In the Podcast Studio - morisy
http://www.marco.org/2014/06/23/elephant

======
philiphodgen
This post makes me happy: hard work is essential, there are no magic bullets,
and quality matters more than you think. The fact that Marco made choices
based on quality impresses me. I can only hope to have the courage to do
likewise.

